# I just ordered a 15 lb. stuffer!



## gearloose (Jul 12, 2017)

I've had a TSM 5 pounder for a lot of years and decided to move up to a 15 pound model.  Northern Tool is getting my money (via their Kotula's store on Amazon) for one of their Kitchener brand models.  (identical in appearance to a LEM #706, and I've read that the parts interchange.)  I just got a 20# Kitchener mixer, so should be just about set for major pieces of equipment now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Now, the question:  I want to replace the plastic stuffer tubes with stainless.  NT states the tube base is 2" dia. but they also answer a question and state the inside dia. of the retaining nut is 2-1/8"

Does anyone on the forum own one of these Kitchener 15# models, and can you tell me if stainless stuffing tubes with a 2-1/16" dia. base will fit?  Smokehouse Chef has a nice set of four http://smokehousechef.com/4-pack-stuffing-tubes-for-manual-sausage-stuffer-stainless-steel/













kitchener stuffer.jpg



__ gearloose
__ Jul 12, 2017


----------



## dward51 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## gearloose (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for the advice!  Unfortunately, no Gander Mountain stores anywhere near me. :(

The stuffer will arrive on the 18th, so I can get the calipers out and measure and verify that the 2-1/16" base tubes will work.  just FYI:  Smokehouse Chef (my link) and Butcher-Baker (your link) are the same business.  Since the E-bay link is a bit cheaper & offers free shipping, I'll go with that one.


----------



## gearloose (Jul 18, 2017)

The Kitchener stuffer arrived today.  The stuffer looks great.  The packaging sucks. (completely inadequate.)

I posted some info and photos in the other thread that anyone contemplating getting stainless steel stuffing tubes may find useful:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265790/15-lb-stuffer-on-sale-at-northern-tool#post_1732624


----------



## tallbm (Jul 18, 2017)

Congrats on the new stuffer!  A few years ago I upgraded from a 5 pounder to a 10 liter (22-23 pound) stuffer.  It is a total game changer.  Now when I do 20 pound batches or sausage I can stuff all in one shot!  I usually do 30-40 pounds of a sausage type and about 80 pounds of sausage and 35 pounds of pure venison grind.

Doing all of that in a day or so with a big stuffer is a HUGE time saver.  Enjoy it!


----------

